# B14 Do Luck Fenders



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i want 2 petition for the b14 DO LUCK FENDERS to be made...

seem like no one that can make them is willing to because of them sayin not high enough demand for them so here i am 2 start this petition and see the demand for them !

----

I WANT THEM !


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

If they are a good price, I *might* be in. I need to get a new front bumper first.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.do-luck-usa.com/products.html?auto=S15

that what they look like on the s15.. imagine what it would look like on b14.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *If they are a good price, I might be in. *


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

my420sx said:


>


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well it all depends .. i know schorchin supposedly making them but he takin to long so im tryin 2 see if i cant find someone 2 do them for us.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

due to the size of our fenders.. i dont see how they could make a set that would look good for our cars.. im afriad i will have to say no


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it just the vents.. it be on the upper ones like Z3.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

When I have some more money, I would pick them up.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

i'll be down for that!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

IM IN....ooohhhh and carbon fiber ones would be nice.:jump:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i jes want them.. cf ones or not i jes want them.


----------

